# Snapper tournament.....I got greedy!



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I entered the 10 day Pensacola Beach Marina Snapper Tournament and fished the kayak division. I only got to fish 3 days and the smallest fish I kept was 30" and 14 lbs and the biggest being 31" and 15.9". I had a great time and hope they have this tournament again next year. I wound up taking 1st,2nd and 3rd!


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup:Those are some porker:thumbup: :thumbsup:way to go :yes:


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

First, second and third! Haha. Nice, you ran away with that one!


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Awesome! Nothing wrong with being greedy!


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

That's getting it done! Haha.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice work man!


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice sized snaps man! Any prizes for those three titles, lol??


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow. Yes you did. Congrats


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I had a taste of a few of caddy's prize winning snapper yummy!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Congrats. Nothing wrong with taking all 3 places.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

That, sir, is how you do it!


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice Wins! How many people entered the tournament I never heard of it. May be something I might try next year if they have a Kayak division.


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

Clean sweep. That's awesome.


----------



## Babbitt (Jun 4, 2013)

I might buy a yak. Looks like its worth it. Is fishing always that good?


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice bunch or ARS - congrats


----------



## Babbitt (Jun 4, 2013)

Where did you paddle out to?


----------



## J.Roberts (Jun 10, 2013)

Thats killer! Nice job man, congrats.:notworthy:


----------



## Babbitt (Jun 4, 2013)

*help me*



Babbitt said:


> Where did you paddle out to?



Dude help!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Babbitt said:


> Dude help!


To a chicken coop.....


----------

